# My insides thank you all!



## Guest (Jan 8, 1999)

Finally, I have some relief! I live in a very tiny community and have to drive 50 miles into the nearest city to buy groceries so I only shop every 2 weeks. Today was grocery day so I hit the Health Food store with a hopeful spirit. I got some Papaya Enzyme and a bottle of Yogurt tablets (380mg),(I don't have a problem with the milk products). The yogurt tablets have Active cells of yogurt and Acidophilus Bacteria in them. We ate at Wendy's and I had a baked potato with sour cream and one of their broiled chicken burgers, and then took a yogurt tablet and a papaya enzyme tablet. I feel great. Normally, that meal would have had me in tears an hour and a half after eating it. Not this time. This is the first day since this all started that I wasn't at some point in the day, doubled over in agony. Thank you, thank you, thank you to all those who mentioned enzyme's and acidophilus. Also, I picked up a package of Gas-X and a box of peppermint tea. I don't remember who it was that mentioned all of these, but thanks a bunch. I can't express how greatful I am. I don't know what I would have done without you guys. My Dr. told me nothing!! Big surprise, eh? If anyone is interested in the papaya enzyme and the yogurt tablets, the ones I got are made by Swiss Natural Sources


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 1999)

Hi Lynn,What are papaya enzymes / How do they help IBS. This is new to me. I get the c ibs and also nausea.Thanks Eileen


----------



## Guest (Jan 8, 1999)

Hi Eileen. Papya enzyme is a digestive aid. I also get C mostly, but some D after a long bout of C. My problem is mostly gas and bloating though at this point which causes unbearable pain. The enzymes help you digest your food better and the yogurt tablets that I bought help to restore the healthy bacteria in the bowel. I had never used anything like this before lastnight, but had read somewhere on this BB about taking enzymes, so I just thought I'd give it a try. Between that and the Yogurt tablets, I had a meal without feeling the pain afterwards. I did also take a gas x before bed just as a precaution. I woke up at around 3:30am with a bit of pain and had to go to the bathroom, but the pain went away shortly thereafter. It was nothing like the pain I had been having though. Most of it came from pressure on my hip joint and from walking in the stores while shopping. I also have arthritis too, you see. Anyway, the gas was not so bad so I am sticking to these 2 types of pills for awhile and will see what happens. I'll give you all an update later on, OK? Anyway, the papya enzyme containsapain....................90mgNon-medicinal ingredientsapaya fruit powder.......50mgBromelain................1.5mgAmylase....................8mgProlase....................3mgThis product contains no artificial preservatives, milk, soya,corn, wheat or yeast. The full name on the bottle is:Chewable, super Papaya Enzyme Digestive Aid.Hope this all help clear up your questions, Eileen.


----------

